# need tips for cube tank



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

hi my name is baruch mor' from israel. im new here, but not new to aquatic plants - im having 3 tanks and a small pond and going for the forth.....
need a few tips and pics on how to aquascape my 50*50*50 cm tank
it will have 150 mh 6500k, presurized co2 tank and amano substrate

i dont have any prob to grow aquatic plants but im not a big shot in aquascaping
look here at my former works
http://photos.walla.co.il/yzguy


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

The link doesn't open for me. Can you show us to specific shots of your tank, perhaps the most recent one?

Carlos


----------



## United21Soccer (Mar 15, 2004)

It doesn't open for me either...


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

please press the blue underlined hebrew word above "telesite3" to c the pics


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

its just a blank page when i load it....nothing to click on


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi baruch mor', welcome.  

I downloaded what was needed to translate your link, but there is still no photo showing. Could you possibly upload your photo/s to the gallery here, and see if we could see it that way?


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

I had a simular question and here is the link

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...9&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=

and another on cube tanks

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...3&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=

your link didn't work for me either
Steve


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

thanks steve
below there is a sample from my works


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Your third scape looks promising. I don't think your problem is so much
trying to execute a good composition. I think you should try investing 
more maintenance into your scapes, as they look overgrown. 

In the third layout, for example, you should clip all the glosso runners 
growing straight upward. Also clip the very tall stems of Hydrocotyle 
verticellata. The Eusteralis stellata should be pruned so that the ugly
bases of the plants don't show. Remove all the distracting foliage floating
along the surface.

The large ball of riccia, although impressive, is a bit too centrally placed.
Also, you create a great deal of symmetry with a red plant (wallichii and 
eusteralis) flanking each side. I would take out one of the red plants and
trim the slope so that it gradually slopes downward on the side you chose.

Carlos


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

You have the same problem I have, you create such a thick jungle that sometimes there is no place for the fish to swim. We 'farmers' have to learn to control the plants so they don't overtake all of the available space. If I ever figure it out I'll post you about the 'wisdom' I've gained.


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

thanks for the great tips tsunami. i also love the third one most. its an "old" photos, i re arranged the tank but when i trimmed all the austeralis and re planted it - it kind of died, im waiting for it to overcome - its always like that with my eusteralis. im going to work harder on my aquascaping - can u give more preactical tips and imporent from all photos - ive got all amano books and saw a look of pics but always want to c more


----------

